# Dumb girls bikes



## rideahiggins (May 23, 2015)

I was rearranging some stuff in my pole barn and thought I's take some pics of some girls bikes I have.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 23, 2015)

*more*


----------



## rideahiggins (May 23, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2015)

Two I would like to get ridable...Peerless and the Rover. They are all neat, unique bikes. I like to see them still mostly intact.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2015)

Cool, though the only one that's a middleweight is the Firestone.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 1, 2015)

A few of these are really cool "Dumb Girls Bikes" !!


----------



## TammyN (Aug 1, 2015)

Love that green Shelby! Smart girls have bikes too


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice collection of girl bikes. All you need are a few girls!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 8, 2015)

When I ride my Schwinn Breeze, I like to think of it as a step through frame, but my friends don't see it that way


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 9, 2015)

You're quite the ladies's man, rideahiggins! Nice rides!


----------



## Barto (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice bikes and very under appreciated.  I have two daughters ( no sons) and have restored one bike for my oldest.  I'm just about to start a resto mod for you youngest. When we take my bike (a Rollfast rat) and my oldest daughters bikes to car shows the ladies love hers and several photographers like to photograph it.


----------



## Barto (Jan 8, 2016)

Love the lock holder on the rover


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2016)

What do the bikes for smart girls look like?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, ya need to strip them all down into tiny pieces and pawn em off wherever into boy's bikes. That way the population of old girls bikes are so low, whenever the girls do get aboard the collecting gig, they'll be too rare to value..

Knew a guy once,, when he fished he go for all the small ones and toss em on the bank. expecting that once the little guys were gone, he'd catch all the big ens.. Personally I thought him to be a dope, but,, that was fish, and apparently, there's no tree huggers in girl bike parting. [grin]


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2016)

vincev said:


> What do the bikes for smart girls look like?





maybe like this?


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 10, 2016)

*smart girls bikes*

or this, I bet a boy bent the forks


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 10, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> or this, I bet a boy bent the forks



Obviously,you never met my sister.she trashed her bikes and then started on ours.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 11, 2016)

My wife rides a 54 bf Goodrich badged Schwinn, 19 year old daughter a 59 Columbia, 16 year old daughter a 51 Schwinn frankenbike. When the kids were younger a 61 Murray, and a 50's rod brake bicycle of unknown manufacture. I love working in bikes and three quarters if the people in my house are women so that's what I work on the most.


----------



## benmcjamin (Jan 11, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, ya need to strip them all down into tiny pieces and pawn em off wherever into boy's bikes. That way the population of old girls bikes are so low, whenever the girls do get aboard the collecting gig, they'll be too rare to value..
> 
> Knew a guy once,, when he fished he go for all the small ones and toss em on the bank. expecting that once the little guys were gone, he'd catch all the big ens.. Personally I thought him to be a dope, but,, that was fish, and apparently, there's no tree huggers in girl bike parting. [grin]




i like that theory lol


----------



## Hussy030 (Jan 24, 2016)

These are Very old Cycles.. Interesting discussion...


Gold Price In Chennai | Online Deals India


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a couple... I almost parted the 63 American (was complete except for a wheel set) but decided it was too nice. I bought the Miss Teen 28 years ago because it had a 2-speed. Hope that when I decide to start dating again that I'll find a lady that likes classics.....


----------



## spoker (Jan 24, 2016)

they proly arnt so dumb anymore with the conversion part thats available!!!


----------



## TRM (Jan 25, 2016)

vincev said:


> What do the bikes for smart girls look like?



...Like this at my shop.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2016)

Which is correct,ladies bike or girls bike??


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2016)

both are correct,these bikes areno longer [ladies or girls]each one has its own identity and it would no longer work to refer to them as simple [girls or ladies] as they have completly transversed those one demensional terms


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2016)

how satisfying it must be to have mechanical talent and imagination match up at such a high level,heres a new phrase [Radically Executed]


----------



## bairdco (Feb 16, 2016)

Everytime I see an ad for a "cute girl's bike," I want to ask if they have any bike's for ugly girls.


----------

